# Zyrtec - Stomach Acid



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been taking OTC generic *Zyrtec* (_Cetirizine Hydrochloride_) for a few months now. I'm taking it for hives I was getting from when my stomach was producing too much stomach acid. I was desperate to try anything at the time! I didn't realize when I started taking it that it also has a side effect of reducing production of stomach acid, which is a good thing in my case. I haven't had to take Nexium (_there goes the stock price of AstraZeneca!_) since being on the Zyrtec. I've found the cheapest source to be Dollar General around these parts. Made by the same people as Wal-Mart generic - Perrigo out of Allegan, MI. One last thought...I break the 10 mg tabs in half and take one half once per day and have noticed no drowsy feelings. Just enough to do the job, I guess. I'm just curious if anyone else has noticed a reduction in stomach acid problems when taking this medication.


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

I know this sounds crazy but have you tryed a little lemon juice in some water....It's the only thing that gets rid of stomach acid for me and it works fairly quick......If you google lemon juice and acid, it will probably explain how it works....Easiest explaination is that we drink while we eat and that dilutes the hyrdocloride acid that is suppose to help digest our food and as a result we need more acid. I know it sounds goofy. But the lemon juice will get the good acid moving. Good Luck if you try it. Heidi


----------

